# Homemade Packsaddle



## Shade26000

Has anyone made there pack saddle from scratch? I'm new here and I haven't got to see a saddle up close or hold one. I'm always one to build things myself to suit my needs so I have planty of questions but no one in person to ask.
What I'm really courious is how much do these pack saddles weigh? I would think one made out of alluminum would be lighter and stronger. I was also wondering wouldn't it help the goat some if the side pannels were on pivot spots so that they could adjust to the goat. Blankets..would it be better to just pad the side pannels instead of putting a blanket on the goat in hot weather or even rainy weather?
I told you I was new and no one I know packs so I'm full of questions.


----------



## Bob Jones

I think Rex made his own then patented it. 

If I could, I'd get his aluminum one with molded pivoting thingies.

Attached pads, also available. 

Check out the Northwest Pack Goats and Supplies site. 

I'm on the cheap at the moment so I get his kits.


----------



## Shade26000

Rex's (Northwest "Custom Fit") is more along the lines of what I was thinking. Would this be lighter than a woden pack? and would you really need a build blanket? It get hot here and I was thinking it would be better to not have a blanket for the goats. I mean thats my goal here is to make it confrontable for the goats.


----------



## Rex

The custom fit is about the same weight as an oak saddle and pad. 5-6 lbs. The pine saddle is just under 3lbs. 

Regardless of the saddle you choose, you do need a pad to cushion the pressure from the load on the goat. I believe it was "sweetgoatmama" who did a temperature test under various saddles and found that they were pretty similar as far as how hot the goat was. I can't remember what all types of pads she tested.


----------



## Shade26000

Does the spine of the goat touch the pad or does the pad fold a bit and come off the back bone compleatly? Also how thick are these pads?
.......... I know, I know.....dam new people ask to many questions.


----------



## Shade26000

Ok, I found an older post where the thicknes of the pads were listed but I'm still courious on how they ride on a goat.


----------



## Rex

Shade26000 said:


> .......... I know, I know.....dam new people ask to many questions.


Heck no, thats what this forum is for!

The pads don't put any weight on the spine because they simply lay over the top. The pressure from the sideboards hold it in place. A good pad should perform a couple of functions, first, they should cushion the goat from the pressure of the side boards and two, they should be able to compress slightly to help the sideboards fit the contours of the goat better. Thereby helping to distribute the weight more evenly.

The pocket pads are attached directly onto the sideboards of the saddle and are made to "hump" up in the center slightly to help move air under the pad when the goat moves. Some saddles have two separate pads to on each side board to allow more air movement as well.


----------



## Bob Jones

Maybe this isn't the place, but I am amazed at the service from Northwest. Last time I ordered a saddle it was here before I checked the e-mail that said it had been shipped. I just ordered another last night and it's been shipped already.


----------



## ryorkies

If I knew now what I didn't know then. LOL
I would of just ordered the completed saddle from
Northwest. Rex and Terri have been very patient with me.

I ordered the kit saddle. The oak one. I have not even
recieved it yet. Will be here tomorrow. So I sent an
email to Rex about what I needed to finish it. So I could pick up the Sand paper, titebond II and marine grade polyurathane before the saddle gets here.

Well guys. Going with the smallest sizes on these products.
It cost me $15.00. So my savings on the saddle is accually going to be $14.00. 

Not sure how much sanding I will be doing. But in doing the math.
I should of just ordered the completed saddle. No sanding,
Glueing, spraying on the exterior urathane. Waiting 8 hours
for the glue to dry. And 24 hours for the last coat of urathane
to dry. (maybe 72) 

Just think. I could of just got the finished saddle. Put it on
the goat and been on my merry way. 

All for the saving of $30.00 bucks ($14.00 accually)

I am posting this here so any newbys can decide if this is the 
way they want to go. Maybe I will woodburn some light designs
into the saddle for a custom look before I urathane it. That would be cool. 

Rad


----------



## Bob Jones

You're supposed to use the kit saddle as an excuse to buy a $400 compressor with a pneumatic sander and paint sprayer outfit.

When I bought a welding machine my wife asked me what I needed it for. To build a welding table of course.

It used to be: 

Give a man a fish and you feed him for a day. Teach him to fish and you feed him for a life time.

Now it is: 

Teach a man to fish and you put him in debt for the rest of his life.


----------



## ryorkies

Bob Jones said:


> You're supposed to use the kit saddle as an excuse to buy a $400 compressor with a pneumatic sander and paint sprayer outfit.


Headed for Sears! oooh! aaaah! aaaaah!
LOL

Accually I got the kit. And the sanding looks pretty
easy.

Rad


----------



## B&amp;Cpacker

Thanks Ryorkies. I am also shopping saddles and was planning on getting the kit but now I think I am going to spend the extra money and get the completed saddle.


----------



## ryorkies

OK, I got the finish on the saddle. I burned it. I did not end up
engraving on it. But I got out the brulaer (small torch) And
burned it. Then put the exterior urathane on it I put 4 to 5 coats on it. I think it looks great. And putting the work into it is and
will be special to me. Even if I did not have a goat. The saddle
can be an ornament. LOL I will take photos later.


----------



## Bob Jones

You're missing a whole market here, Rex. Decorative Pack saddles for people who don't have goats.


----------



## ryorkies

*Re:northwest packsaddle*



Bob Jones said:


> You're missing a whole market here, Rex. Decorative Pack saddles for people who don't have goats.


Works for me. 
When you remove the straps and turn it upside down it can
be a holder. Like for one of those small kegger looking cans. LOL

[attachment=0:2v9jax7k]upside down pack.JPG[/attachment:2v9jax7k]


----------



## Bob Jones

Reminds me of the old fella - a bit confused - found dragging a rope.
He wasn't sure if he found a rope or lost his goat. ;-)

That "I sat too close to the campfire" look is cool. It matches my "I sat too close to the campfire" look without the blisters ;-)


----------



## ryorkies

*Re: northwest packsaddle in use*

Here is Sully with his brand new saddle in place.
I had to lengthen the front strap so he could eat
without choking. Not sure if the back strap is too loose.

It seems to need to stay up higher. But if I tighten it
more will that hinder him climbing on logs,rocks?


----------



## sanhestar

Hello,

I'd put the back strap higher. If you tighten it, it will rest higher and not restrict the movement as much as it can right now.


----------



## Bob Jones

That's an awful lot of effort just to get someone to carry your coat ;-)


----------



## Hasligrove

The rump strap comes in handy when you are carrying a heavy load and going down steep hills. Then you would tighten the rump strap to not let the load slip forward. (and loosen when back on level) Same with the chest if you were going up steep hills you could tighten to help keep the load from sliding backward. When I say tighten I mean snug NOT super tight. Normally they would be slightly loose like 2 or 3 fingers...not restricting and not hindering movement.

Well at least thats what they say  My boys are just 2 and we just have the saddles with really light loads if anything...no where near heavy packing yet...but working on it!


----------



## Bob Jones

When I tightened the neck strap on mine, it was too high, so I added a strap between the front legs going from the chest to the neck strap. We were doing some pretty steep climbing with a heavy load. Normally it wasn't needed.

Coming down I should have tightened the rear strap as you said, but ended up taking a break to reload everyone at the bottom of the hill


----------



## Hasligrove

Great idea on the additional chest strap. I have seen some gear made this way. I think Rex has done some custom saddles that way too. I could see how it could ride up the neck and choke when going up steep hills. The extra strap would help keep it down and centered on the chest for better pulling.


----------



## ryorkies

Bob Jones said:


> That's an awful lot of effort just to get someone to carry your coat ;-)


It ended up falling off. And I could not talk him into going back and getting it.


----------



## Cazz

Where does the stuff go? Do you hand panniers or something on the sides, or is there another set up that goes on top and hes tha panniers attached to that? I think I'll get one of my brothers to make one possibly.  
Cazz


----------



## ryorkies

Cazz:
That is a basic saddle with blanket/pad.

Then you add the pack to the top of the saddle.
I can not afford the packs yet so plan on just using
sacks. 

The saddle is designed to hold the packs up
off the spine of the goat. 

Northwests saddle sides are carved
and set on the sides of the goats. 

You could order one of the kits for $48.00
They need finished.


----------



## Cazz

I wouldn't be getting one, although they look great, as postage would also be an issue if I was going to. How do the normal panniers or even the sacks attach to the saddle? Are they tied on? Are each side seperate or joined together? Do you make them with zippers?
Thanks. 
Cazz


----------



## xololady

I bought one of the kits from Northwest. I took it all apart, sanded, stained it and now I need to put a finish on it. The only problem is that the pieces of this saddle are in a box that got packed away in the garage and I cannot for the life of me find it anywhere. All my completed saddles that I bought are in a closet, so I don't think I can count the one that is lost in the garage. 

For other procrastinators like me, I recommend buying a saddle that is already complete. The money I saved by buying the kit has been lost in the effort and stress of finding the pieces. 

I know where the screws for it are!

Karen


----------



## Rex

Cazz said:


> I wouldn't be getting one, although they look great, as postage would also be an issue if I was going to. How do the normal panniers or even the sacks attach to the saddle? Are they tied on? Are each side seperate or joined together? Do you make them with zippers?
> Thanks.
> Cazz


The Panniers hook over the crossbucks on the saddle with an adjustable loop. They come in a variety of sizes and configurations including zippered ones. They are individual bags and are not hooked together. Making one big bag might seem like the best way to do it until you started trying to load the whole load on the goat at one time. Much easier to hook on one pannier and rest it on your knee while you hook on the other.

We just shipped a full set of gear to Queensland Australia last week for about $75 USD.


----------

